

My early 2008 MacBook Pro GPU just died. Here's why. - scotty79
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1004378/why-nvidia-chips-defective

======
scotty79
tl;dr

GPU dies because connectors between chip and the board fracture because of
thermal stress due to some poor engineering choices on NVIDIA side.

Owners of mis-designed chips (used in many dell, hp, apple) laptops can
somewhat alleviate the damage by resoldering connectors by reheating the board
in the baking oven (sic!) or using blow-dryer or heat-gun.

